# Rescued an AKC brindle German Shepherd



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

I recently rescued a 1.5 year old German Shepherd. His name is Mitig (the native American word for tree) He has been kept in a kennel since he was young. He is very sweet and desperate for attention. I absolutely love him. They must not have given him things to chew on because his gums are growing over his teeth. He's terrified of my brother and boyfriend. I would love to help him become more confident! He doesn't play, he doesn't take treats, and he pees all the time out of fear. I would love some advice!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Often times a new dog just needs time. Some of my fosters and my latest adopted dog came like that but they relax over time. My adopted rescue came not into food, don't know how to play with dogs or toys, won't tug, won't train with food, flinches every time I pet him, pees if I raise my voice slightly and barely enjoy eating. After a year's time, he finally doesn't flinch when I pet him and I now have to teach him to calm down, to listen to me (raise voice does nothing anymore), to be polite and patient and to not eat my fingers when I feed him treats or bite my fingers off when we tug. He also talks a lot now... too much sometimes. He guards the house, does pest control in the yard, and has to be pushed off of me when he gets over zealous for hugs and attention. Nothing like the first year he came... took a year but what a different dog! He was also a bit feral-like, he chases what he wants when we go out and has zero attention on me. He hears something and he is gone or if leashed, completely out of his mind. Now he minds. 

With time your dog will relax. Don't expect too much of him till he's ready and with care dogs easily blossom. It may come quick or not, but it will come. In the mean time, just give him space and time and don't force him to be in situations he doesn't like, that includes being in close proximity with dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

In addition see first link here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Things to note are the first "I just got a rescue", "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" and the "Five Golden rules of working with a fearful dog." The important elements are the same. Leerburg is a bit over the top, only the "walk part of "Who Pets..." is important! You don't 'know' this day so "no" enticing people into his face! 

He needs to trust "you" before he will trust anyone else and time is needed for that to happen! The "walk" helps to build a bond!

And this also:
Separation Anxiety? I?m not seeing it at my Place! – Solid K9 Training

Those should get you started?? Welcome aboard and thank you for saving him!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd start by letting the dog do a lot of the initiating. Just set a food bowl halfway between you and the pup. Let the pup come eat the food. Don't move. Sit down in the same room and make no move toward him. Let him direct what contact if any he wants. Eventually, days-weeks-months later, he will come to you. Let him sniff and leave without moving. He clearly has been through a rough patch with humans and needs reassurance that you're not going to be like those in his past.

I'd also recommend when you get to the stage where he accepts your touch that you avoid petting on the head or topline of his back. Stick to his sides and shoulders. Less unintentional assertion of dominance that way. 

Time and patience are your friends. Hard friends, but true ones when dealing with super submissive dogs. Eventually, hopefully, one day he'll turn a corner and realize all this time you've not forced anything on him, nor made him do crazy things, not asked anything he couldn't handle and he'll come to think you're one really nice human and might be worth being his human. 

Best of luck. He's a lovely boy.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Such a beautiful boy! Thank you for giving him a home. Go slow. He does not need to go out into the world for a while. He needs to stay home and feel safe in a routine with people he knows. Do not give him a lot of eye contact for now. That means look away and have him in your peripheral vision. That might help with the submissive urination.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I took him to the beach and he did really well! He actually loved it. He went in the water and everything. He's bonded with me quickly. He started eating in the middle of the night. But he WILL NOT stay out of my bed. Which is frustrating. So I tried to crate him. But he bent the metal door like it was nothing to get out. I've also noticed hes playing by himself in the back yard. Throwing the toys around and getting excited. He's so gently, he honestly wouldn't hurt a fly. He is so good with my cat. But one thing that is strange to me is that his ears are really floppy and he stretches ALL THE TIME. Is this normal? And also is 70 lbs a good weight for his age?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

take this to heart, as Chip 18 said , You don't know this dog.
You do know he is terrified of some people , men-people (brother and boyfriend) .

You have him free and easy on a beach , no leash . In the picture there are people walking some distance behind you and it looks like they have a small dog , who looks to be under control (?) . You don't have any control, any assurance of a bond and trust , and anything could happen.
Your dog , by his life inexperience , could be aggressive or playful , but out of control , which the other dog may not tolerate . Who knows where this will end up.
Or your dog could be scared out of his skin and bolt -- once again , no control of the situation.

Colour and ears , inspite of AKC registration, this brindle colour is probably due to some other breed , greyhound, hound, bully, terrier, being introduced into the background by a person breeding for exotic colours. That would explain the ears which at this age are probably going to stay like this.
Protect your dog . You are giving him a chance , don't let something happen which will deny him and you of that .

Take it slow .


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Please take to heart what Carmen posted. When you have him outside, leash him, for his own safety as well as others. You don't know him well enough to trust him with other people/dogs. He may be fear aggressive even, and you are risking a possible bad situation. I hope you have a fenced yard, please don't let him just run loose. 

I can tell you love this dog already, as well you should, but please take to heart the advice everyone is giving you.

Please explain a bit more of what you meant about his gums over his teeth--that is puzzling! 

I also think Carmen is right--sometime in his pedigree someone introduced some other breeding, the ears and color tell it. People are not always honest, many so-called breeders are short on integrity, these things happen. But love him for himself, and please make use of the well of information provided on this forum.

Welcome!

Susan


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

His gums are just swollen and his teeth have like brown on them that I cant seem to get off. I brush them and bought him the teeth cleaning treats. But he doesnt show any interest in the treats. He mainley likes fresh cooked meat but he will not take it out of my hand. Ive heard of giving them raw meat but im not sure what kind. I do normally keep him on the leash but I took him off when there wasn't anyone near us. He isnt agressive at all. But he had a great time at the beach! Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip18 posted some very good links, please read them all.

Have you had him to a vet yet? It sounds like his teeth really need cleaning, perhaps you can wait a couple weeks until you get a more established bond with him. Some of the people who feed raw recommend feeding raw turkey necks to help clean teeth. NOT cooked, never cooked bones, but raw. The vertebra bones help clean teeth as they chew. The brown on his teeth is probably plaque. 

Susan


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, we went to the vet but I want to find a new vet. I spent $250 on getting him up to date on shots and a heartworm test and medicine. But the vet didn't really look him over. There was so much going on that I forgot to ask. He said that he seemed to be healthy. He was 70 lbs. is this a good weight for his age? 1.5 years old.


----------

